# Chicago.



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Spending three days in Chicago first week of April. Taking a train down. Any suggestions of places we have to see. My number one stop is the bubba gump restaurant


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

1) The top of Sears Tower or Jon Hancock Building (Hancock is on the Mag Mile)
2) Museum Campus (Natural History Museum, Shedd Aquarium, and Planetarium). Pick and choose, but if you really want to experience all three, trying to do it in one day would be pretty long and exhausting. My favorite is the Shedd.
3) Stroll the Magnificent Mile/Water Tower Place (Michigan Avenue north of the Chicago River). Tons of stores and restaurants. My favorite here is Heaven on Seven if you like Cajun/Creole food. Or check out one of the Rick Bayless restaurants (Frontera Grill, XOCO, Topolobompo) on Clark St. for upscale Mexican. 
4) Tour Boat on the Chicago River and Lake Michigan ie Wendella (take a jacket)
5) Lou Malnatti's for Deep Dish Pizza.
6) Art Museum
7) Navy Pier
8) Check out who's playing at Buddy Guy's (take a cab) This is just south of the downtown area and though the neighborhood has gentrified over the years, it's still a big city and you need to be aware of your routes and surroundings.
9) Museum of Science and Industry. This will require transportation as it's about 6 miles south of the Loop. After all these years, going in the U-505 and coal mine remains way cool.
10) Just west of the Loop and Chicago River is Greek Town and great eats! Might also be worth a cab ride depending where you are staying.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

Hammering down a hotel now. Suggestions?


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

We stayed at the Congress Plaza about a month ago. Not a bad price. It's an old hotel and not a Hilton by any means, but it was clean and a nice historic spot on the Mile.


We hit Shedds, Navy Pier, Sears tower at night, and Science and Industry when we were there. Had a blast. Only regret is we couldn't get to the Field Museum. They had a whale exibit that I really wanted to see. Not enough time!

There's a great Sushi bar about 2 blocks South of the Congress. If you like sushi, GO THERE!

PS. Buy the Chicago City Pass. You'll be able to bypass all the lines at the main attractions, and you'll save some dough.


----------



## bronc72 (Nov 25, 2008)

The Aquarium is awesome, and the restaurant Yoke has the best breakfasts I have ever seen.


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

I can't tell you too much about the hotels. But, location-wise, try to find something north of Randolph Street and East of Clark St. Anything on Michigan Avenue north of the Chicago River aka Mag Mile is a good "ground zero" starting point.

The downtown area aka the Loop gets kind of dead in the evening, though there are some good theatres in the area, ie. Chicago Theatre or Cadillac Ranch. But Mag mile bustles 24 hours almost. Have fun!

Yoke is a good spot and a breakfast institution in Chicago is Lou Mitchell's toward the south Loop area.


----------



## averageguy (Jan 1, 2008)

The aquarium was great, the cheese cake factory was good, and Harry Caray's steakhouse was excellent. A taxi is the best way to get around, and the scariest!:yikes:


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

REG said:


> 1) The top of Sears Tower or Jon Hancock Building (Hancock is on the Mag Mile)
> 2) Museum Campus (Natural History Museum, Shedd Aquarium, and Planetarium). Pick and choose, but if you really want to experience all three, trying to do it in one day would be pretty long and exhausting. My favorite is the Shedd.
> 3) Stroll the Magnificent Mile/Water Tower Place (Michigan Avenue north of the Chicago River). Tons of stores and restaurants. My favorite here is Heaven on Seven if you like Cajun/Creole food. Or check out one of the Rick Bayless restaurants (Frontera Grill, XOCO, Topolobompo) on Clark St. for upscale Mexican.
> 4) Tour Boat on the Chicago River and Lake Michigan ie Wendella (take a jacket)
> ...


I have to agree with this. We just got back and stayed at the silversmith on wabash, very nice place and very close to millennium park. 

If your saying downtown, you take the #6 bus to Museum of Science and Industry and taxi for anywhere else you want to go. Also hit up the Tilted Kilt on wabsh for food and drinks. The food is OK there but the atmosphere is killer. Bubba Gumps is a chain restaurant and their are better places around. Lou Malnatti's for Deep Dish Pizza is crazy good! Also with 10.5 tax rate in Chi-town, things are expensive so if your shopping, you can get the same stuff elsewhere without paying the premium. All and all, have a great time and enjoy all the skinny jeans & mowhawks.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

I just want a bubba gump tshirt lol


----------



## REG (Oct 25, 2002)

Also, if you like to fish, bring a rod and some spoons and cast for cohos and browns by the planetarium and aquarium.


----------



## roo (Mar 30, 2011)

I like this idea however the girlfriend won't. If I had my way we would go to Iowa for a week shed hunting


----------



## Craig M (May 17, 2000)

roo said:


> I like this idea however the girlfriend won't. If I had my way we would go to Iowa for a week shed hunting


Then definitely take her to the tilted kilt for a little payback. It's not a strip club, it's like hooters with *much* better employee, ummm... attributes? If you get my drift.:evil:


----------

